
Alternatives to popular social media platforms, websites and services - aschatria
https://aschatria.github.io/alternatives-to-popular-social-media-platforms-websites-and-services/
======
egypturnash
"Facebook: Gab Until I found Gab, the Facebook was left without the
alternative. I still have my Facebook and my Facebook page, and I tamper with
Developers console there, but the actual social side of it died for me a long
time ago. For some reason I find the Gab to be exactly what and where I want
to be."

...so you're comfortable with being on a site that was founded by extreme
right-wingers after Twitter kicked them off for being hatemongers? Well, have
fun then.

~~~
rnd0
Seems to be the endemic problem to all of these alternative social media
platforms. See also reddit -> voat.

Mastadon (and the fediverse) seems to be trying to fight the nazi-flight
problem. But they have their own problems that keeps it from being viable.

------
mcrump
would be nice to have links to the alternatives

